# Dried Canned Sweet Potatoes



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Tryin ta add a bit a variety ta our stores. Been gettin a swingin deal on canned sweet taters so been dryin a buch.

They take bout twice as long ta drie as anythin elese, it helped cuttin em inta smaller pieces but still takes some time. I think there worth it though.

They get a bit dark durin dryin, but rehydrate out real well.










The cans we get on the left, on the plate, those ta the left er dried an those on the right er rehydrated. Taste just like sweet taters an the texture ain't bad niether. As long as the good deal holds out, I think were gonna keep dryin more.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Cool. You're an inspiration. I'm going to have to try that.


----------

